# Quit Smoking



## bryanpearl (Nov 25, 2012)

In the spirit of studying/preparing myself for EMT-B certification, I am now on day 3 of my venture to quit smoking (Smoked for 10 years, I'm 25 now.). So far I've got it down well working out/drinking lots of water and a LOT of mints/jolly ranchers..

Would running in addition to these things help my lungs clear out/heal quicker? I'm hating waking up in the AM to spit up a pint of phlem.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 25, 2012)

Running helps everything!  Except my knees... :sad:

In all seriousness, I definitely don't see it hurting. Just ease into it; don't go out and try to run 10 miles tonight.


----------



## bryanpearl (Nov 25, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Running helps everything!  Except my knees... :sad:



I definetely need to preserve my knees while I'm young or they'll kill me when I'm old.


----------



## bryanpearl (Nov 25, 2012)

*While on the subject*

Of healthier lungs, knees, etc. Are there any cardio work outs you guys/gals like?


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 25, 2012)

Proves a point.

 Anything you took up at age 15 needs reexamination, and probably given the boot, when you grow up.*

Good on you, and remember that if you fall off the wagon, you can always get back up if you do it at once.



*Little hard regarding tattoos, especially those with proper nouns on them.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 25, 2012)

A big congratulations on kicking the habit. I would go slow on the running thing though. The whole health kicks great and I encourage you to keep it up but remember its much easier to fail at something when you set you initial sights too high. Give your lungs a little time to adjust. Maybe start with some nice long steady walks first. Giving up smoking is a huge accomplishment and you don't want to slip so jut focus on that for a while


----------



## Achilles (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## STXmedic (Nov 25, 2012)

Achilles said:


>



I literally just got done watching that movie


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 25, 2012)

Just stumbled across this article on CNN

http://www.cnn.com/2012/11/21/health/cnnheroes-exercise-addiction/index.html


----------



## bryanpearl (Nov 25, 2012)

Good ideas, I think I will give it another week or so before I start jogging, but I'll try to walk as much as I'm able to. 

Also, that picture is holarious. My girlfriend told me I look like the younger 80's version of him.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 25, 2012)

Not to jack the thread but it has always amazed me that so many EMS providers smoke. You would think after hauling a bunch of wheezy COPDers around for a few months it would be right at the top of the need to stop doing this list. I suppose it's just testament to how difficult it is to quit.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 25, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Not to jack the thread but it has always amazed me that so many EMS providers smoke. You would think after hauling a bunch of wheezy COPDers around for a few months it would be right at the top of the need to stop doing this list. I suppose it's just testament to how difficult it is to quit.



Well look at how many of us are fat. After picking up 500lb people with no legs and taking them to dialysis 4 times a week.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 25, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Not to jack the thread but it has always amazed me that so many EMS providers smoke. You would think after hauling a bunch of wheezy COPDers around for a few months it would be right at the top of the need to stop doing this list. I suppose it's just testament to how difficult it is to quit.



Nurses and doctors smoke as well. 
I've never put a cigarette in my mouth, nor have I ever done chew.
I think it is extremly disgusting, and my GF/ wife won't be doing it either.


----------



## bryanpearl (Nov 25, 2012)

At my tech school nearly every health occupation program has a large number of people who smoke. I was sort of blown away by that too, but I am in the South where apparently everyone smokes, has a baby at 16, and thinks Mountain Dew is greater than water... No offense to anyone.


----------



## bryanpearl (Nov 25, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Well look at how many of us are fat. After picking up 500lb people with no legs and taking them to dialysis 4 times a week.



Also I have seen a few EMT's who were huge. I am sort of a small guy 6'0 and 155 pounds. And that's after going to the gym for 6 months.. I hope to keep it that way lol.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 25, 2012)

bryanpearl said:


> At my tech school nearly every health occupation program has a large number of people who smoke. I was sort of blown away by that too, but I am in the South where apparently everyone smokes, has a baby at 16, and thinks Mountain Dew is greater than water... No offense to anyone.



At 16?! Why do they wait so long?! :rofl:


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 26, 2012)

*You are not alone*

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=31439


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 26, 2012)

bryanpearl said:


> At my tech school nearly every health occupation program has a large number of people who smoke. I was sort of blown away by that too, but I am in the South where apparently everyone smokes, has a baby at 16, and thinks Mountain Dew is greater than water... No offense to anyone.



Is that Mt Dew in the original sense?




PS: the regional brand which became the national Mt Dew was called "Kickapoo Joy Juice", after the comic strip Lil Abner's moonshine.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 26, 2012)

The day I finished EMT school, I quit smoking. It's been over a year and a half. I'm 25 and had been smoking since I was 13. I feel it was one of my best decisions I've ever made. Absolutely cold turkey and not a single puff since. I did not want to be a hypocrite of a provider. Now I'm trying to get my dad to quit. He's got 30+ years of smoking almost 3 packs a day.


----------



## bryanpearl (Nov 27, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> I feel it was one of my best decisions I've ever made.



I do too.. It's been a few days now and I feel a lot better already like more motivated and going to the gym daily slowly scaling up my miles on the bicycle and doing weights is a big motivator too.


----------



## Rialaigh (Jan 14, 2013)

bryanpearl said:


> At my tech school nearly every health occupation program has a large number of people who smoke. I was sort of blown away by that too, but I am in the South where apparently everyone smokes, has a baby at 16, and thinks Mountain Dew is greater than water... No offense to anyone.



There is deffinently some irony to this. I also find EMS and FIRE providers often wear their seatbelts at a much lower rate than the general public. And even in some cases tend to drive drunk more than the general public. I smoke once in a blue moon but I have very specific rules set for myself. I just smoked 2 packs over fri-sunday this past weekend. The next time the rules allow me to smoke (out of state at class, without my wife or kid, for at least overnight) will be in late march. And I am careful to follow my rules. 

Obviously it would be better if I just didn't do it at all. And I do not advocate people trying to "just smoke a little" like me. I also am careful to stay in shape, run, workout, and lead an otherwise fairly healthy life. 

And the south...the dirrttty south....its bad down here


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 14, 2013)

Rialaigh said:


> I also find EMS and FIRE providers often wear their seatbelts at a much lower rate than the general public. And even in some cases tend to drive drunk more than the general public.



Got a citation for this?

Otherwise, it's just an opinion... and you know what that's like.


----------



## Rialaigh (Jan 14, 2013)

n7lxi said:


> Got a citation for this?
> 
> Otherwise, it's just an opinion... and you know what that's like.



did a bit of looking around and I am sure there are better studies but as far as the seat belt usage goes. 

http://www.fireengineering.com/articles/2010/06/ok-seat-belt-study.html

halfway down the statistics 
During routine driving, *53.0* percent (303) wear their seat belt 100 percent of the time.

I understand this study may not be completely representative of the fire population, etc etc....but its a start to understanding stuff. 

Looks like the general public's seat belt usage is around 80-85%
http://www-nrd.nhtsa.dot.gov/Pubs/811544.pdf



I would have to do a lot more looking on the drunk driving one. But it's just an observation from my area. The seatbelt one however I am fairly sure of. Same could be said of tobacco usage or drinking, I would venture a guess that it is used much higher in the fire service (or EMS or police) then it is in the general public or almost any other industry.


----------



## Rialaigh (Jan 14, 2013)

Also sorry to double post but best of luck to everyone quiting, please keep us updated on your progress and how it is going , I hope everyone makes it one day at a time


----------



## rujero (Feb 12, 2013)

I smoked for 5 or 6 years and quit over a 6 month period ending last August. I was smoking camel lights for the most part, so basically what I did was start supplementing American Spirits, the heaviest I could find. They made me wicked lightheaded and nauseous. I would make every 3rd cigarette the heavier one.

As the months went on, the ratio of light to heavy increased until I was smoking 90% heavy cigarettes. Once my body started associating smoking with being lightheaded and nauseous, It was easy to scale back the quantity. When I got to the point where I could stretch a pack almost a full week, I quit cold turkey.

To this day my little association therapy experiment results in nausea whenever I smell heavy second hand smoke. I can't really imagine smoking again. The occasional craving can usually be taken care of with Cinnamon Altoids. Don't ask me why haha

-r


----------



## MrJones (Feb 12, 2013)

Just remember - it's easy to quit. The hard part is staying quit.

Oh, and when it comes to busting on smokers and their nasty habit, the only thing worse than a non-smoker is an ex-smoker.

(disclaimer: I'm a long-time (as in decades) smoker who is on day 264 of my latest quit. I think this one's gonna stick)


----------



## rujero (Feb 12, 2013)

That's awesome Jones. Keep it up! Hopefully we can both stay quit. Considering you have been smoking significantly longer than I have, I'm sure these guys would be very interested in hearing how you did it. Or more importantly how you stayed quit.  
-r


----------



## MrJones (Feb 12, 2013)

rujero said:


> ...I'm sure these guys would be very interested in hearing how you did it. Or more importantly how you stayed quit.
> -r



Bad news for anyone who is hoping for the secret to quitting. My previous 3 attempts included, in order, Nicorette, Zyban and Chantix, This time around I just decided it was time to quit, so I did. Smoked my last cigarette, put the pack down, and never looked back. And, compared to my previous attempts, this one just feels right; no cravings, no anxiety, no over-eating, no nothing.


----------

